# TOP FILM SCHOOLS IN US & EUROPE



## Film Schools (Jun 7, 2008)

I found that list and it makes sense to me, what do you think

TOP FILM SCHOOLS IN US
NYU - NEW YORK UNIVERSITY
USC- UNIVERSITY OF SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA
COLUMBIA UNIVERSITY
AFI - AMERICAN FILM INSTITUTE
FLORIDA STATE UNIVERSITY
UCLA - UNIVERSITY OF CALIFORNIA - LOS ANGELES

TOP FILM SCHOOLS IN EUROPE
NFTS - NATIONAL FILM & TV SCHOOL - United Kingdom
FAMU - THE ACADEMY OF PERFORMING ARTS - Czech Republic
NATIONAL FILM SCHOOL OF DENMARK - Denmark
LONDON FILM SCHOOL - United Kingdom
LA' FEMIS - FRANCE
FILMAKADEMIE BADEN -WURTTEMBERG - Germany

Source : filmcampus.net


----------



## Daniel G (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd add LFS - London Film School.

There's also EICAR in Paris, but I don't know it's reputation.


----------



## Bandar Albuliwi (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd add the "LODZ" film school in Poland.  It's one of the best.


----------



## linsper23 (Jun 7, 2008)

I would add Chapman University to the US film school list. They have a newly professionally built film studio on campus along with a bunch of other stuff(big theater, lots of editing rooms, green screen, sound rooms, etc.). Everything was made a few years ago. They are probably ranked in the Top 5 film schools in America.


----------

